

Calculating whether to help the man beside me on the train who is having a heart attack - maryrosecook
http://blog.maryrosecook.com/post/15296759/Calculating-whether-I-should-help-the-man

======
maryrosecook
Would appreciate some input on my back-of-an-envelope calculations.

